# MannDude banned from LET?



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

What is going on over on LET?  See MannDude's account is disabled, but his posts still showing.

What happened Curtis?  You poke them with your kosher stick about the Iran, Irun, we flip the US Treasury Department stuff again  ?

Aren't we all overdue on demanding our content/contributions be pulled?


----------



## SeriesN (May 31, 2013)

I believe he personally asked to be disabled. (Atleast from cest pit)


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

I saw the Cest Pit post and he asked to have his posts removed and @Spirit said no.

His posts are still showing in public.

High weirdness...


----------



## SeriesN (May 31, 2013)

Tbh, removing posts can cause huge chaos for a forum that big, missing contents, quotes, reference, link etc.


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Tbh, removing posts can cause huge chaos for a forum that big, missing contents, quotes, reference, link etc.


Very true. I wouldn't want all of MannDude's posts deleted, I'm sure there's some useful stuff in there.


----------



## ryanarp (May 31, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Very true. I wouldn't want all of MannDude's posts deleted, I'm sure there's some useful stuff in there.


I am sure all those useful posts will eventually end up here. I believe that Manndude had a reasonable request. It might cause chaos on the forum, but aren't we kinda already to that point anyways. Extreme moderation and the works? So not sure it would really add or subtract from the current situation.


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2013)

Blah. I did ask for my stuff to be removed. I asked nicely, wanted it to be done quietly.

I didn't want to make it super public my reasons why, but essentially I told Spirit that future job prospects may require someone to look into my online posts from different places. LET was always a lax place so there may of been things I posted that could reflect poorly on myself. However instead of complying, I guess disabling my account was easier. So not only do I have my account and content still there, it looks even worse with 'disabled' by my name.

Futhermore, removing an account is quite easy and the option exists to do so while removing posts without breaking discussion. They can/could simply remove my content and have it replaced with a message that simply states, 'Removed' or 'Content deleted', etc.

I think they should be more than happy to remove my content anyhow. The majority of it was URPad ads and memes in the Cest Pit. Didn't really start many posts otherwise.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 1, 2013)

These are the Delete Option in Vanilla Forums, which is what LET is running on:



As you can see if a user's account is being deleted along with their content there are several options that can be chosen in order to avoid a mess.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2013)

marcm said:


> These are the Delete Option in Vanilla Forums, which is what LET is running on:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see if a user's account is being deleted along with their content there are several options that can be chosen in order to avoid a mess.


Option 2 was the one I was hoping to obtain.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 1, 2013)

Good, he was the worst poster there anyways


----------



## Mun (Jun 1, 2013)

He is not banned....



Mun


----------



## jarland (Jun 1, 2013)

Disabled is effectively the same thing, especially since its not even similar to what he requested in this case.


----------



## Mun (Jun 1, 2013)

jarland said:


> Disabled is effectively the same thing, especially since its not even similar to what he requested in this case.


True, just doesn't hold the same weight.

Mun


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2013)

Mun said:


> He is not banned....
> 
> 
> 
> Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


>



Yes, Manndude you are disable which means you cant post, just not a harsh set of words saying you failed community guide lines "banned"

Mun


----------



## mikho (Jun 1, 2013)

Is spirit a mod/admin at LET now?


Well, that place is doomed for sure now.


Vedran/mud quit as mods, what about the other "old" mods? Are LET stuck with mpkossen and spirit?


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2013)

Well @MannDude,  I'd get on LET and tell them your posts are your property and you want them gone, not just your account locked/disabled.

Who else wants to join the party and ask for takedowns of their posts?


----------



## notFound (Jun 1, 2013)

It seems to have been removed now.


----------



## nocom (Jun 1, 2013)

never mind


----------



## nocom (Jun 1, 2013)

posted twice - sorry


----------



## Mun (Jun 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well @MannDude,  I'd get on LET and tell them your posts are your property and you want them gone, not just your account locked/disabled.
> 
> Who else wants to join the party and ask for takedowns of their posts?



No, a precedent has been set, so let it be. It will allow people who really need there posts removed to have them removed, but if we all run and ask them to be deleted the precedent will be removed and no one will be able too.


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2013)

nocom said:


> Well that was interesting , before asking for removal save your posts and repost here - just for fun.


Gosh, if I did that, the post count here might double in one day 

Glad to see someone over at LET saw the light and did the right thing.

Posts made to that site remain the property of the poster unless the poster has signed some agreement otherwise or been paid to post.


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2013)

Wait a New York minute...

MannDude's posts still appear on LET.  

For instance this one:

Services to Iran
http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/10839/services-to-iran


[Deleted User] 


May 30





What about companies that are actively doing business with Iranians? I know the datacenter that owns this site has/is/does done/doing business with Iranians (http://pastebin.com/vF4U27wv).

Does the Treasury Department actually enforce this with any sort of strictness?

While I believe in free trade, the law is the law and it's best just to turn them away. Not worth the risk of having any three letter agencies breathing down your neck in the off chance one of your illegal clients is hosting more than just a recipe blog or something.


*vpsBoard.com* - Now with over 450 members! A friendly community with active discussion. Come join us!
*IRC.FREENODE.NET #vpsBoard* - Drop by and say, 'Hello'.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 1, 2013)

*@* write a petition then, I guess.


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@* write a petition then, I guess.


A petition  ? Hmmm, who to petition for relief...

Seriously, MannDude's request for takedown should have been sufficient, but CC/moderator(s) balked at removing an account since the messages would go bye-bye and leave conversation gaps.

I see no real reason for LET to hold content hostage like this.  Unless they expect the site to become that quiet and end up depending on inbound search for traffic  Seem unlikely?  Well, since the hacks, Alexa shows upwards of 2% increase of LET traffic being from search

In fairness, the rise is probably attributable to reduced interest and reduced page views by viewers.


----------



## titanicsaled (Jun 1, 2013)

Although his posts are now anonymous, any quotes of the post or tags still contain the user name.


----------

